# Disagree strongly with my consultant... help



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi guys

I am so utterly frustrated with the NHS... any opinions on this would be really appreciated. I apologise for the length of this post. 

This month was my 2nd round of clomid. I didn't ovulate until cd 27 (I know this from charting temps). I had a hospital appointment on 8dpo and they did a blood test, it showed a progestrone level of 35.1. I got a letter from consultant saying that he wanted me to stay on 50mg of clomid as results showed I had ovulated, even though it was very late in the cycle. He said he hoped the more I took clomid the shorter my cycle would become. 

I called and spoke to his secretary, I had to pass on a messge with my questions. I argued that as my progestrone is not on the high side and as my cycles are so long that I wanted to try 100mg to try to shorten my cycle length to a 'normal time period' as I have heard late ovulation means poor egg quality and more chance of m/c if you are successful. I got a call back from his secretary and I was told he wants me to stay on 50mg and they will monitor me with bloods this month.

They should have monitored me from the start !!! he disagrees with my comment about long cycles and says it is fine to ovulate on cd 27!! thing is i had a 37 day cycle round one and this month i am cd 41 with a BFN and no AF so my cycle is even longer round 2. I only get 4 more goes on clomid then it is IVF that we have to pay for. I  have to go through another agonising, emotionally draining long cycle again with a likely BFN at the end !!! can I get a 2nd opinion?? this stinks of NHS cut backs!!!


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi thought i would at least reply

I've just started my 1st cycle of Clomid yesterday.

I think you have every right to seek a 2nd opnion. can you not speak to the Sister of the clinic your in? or a nurse?

dont see why you can have 100mg what harm can it do?

x


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Jenny

I have the same problem - they wont let me increase my dose!after my 1st cycle last month my progesterone was only 25 which was the same as without the clomid. Got quite upset with the clinic as they said to stay on the 50mg and wouldn't consider until I go back in jan and to be patient! Easier said than done when your in a foul mood constantly, bloated, hot and generally feeling like your losing you mind! 2 more cycles on 50 prob doesn't seem very long to them but it does to me cause I hate the stuff. Was very tempted to just up the dose myself but thought better of it. Think it's hard for them to appreciate how much we need/ want it to work! I too would have to pay for ivf so really want the clomid to do the job.

How have you found your consultant other than this problem? I've found the sister at the clinic has been helpful so maybe you could try that? Xx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello

Thank you for the replys. I appreciate my post was rather long. 

I wanted to up my dose on my own but it would cause all sorts of issues as they are monitoring my blood this month so if my prog went up that would convince them even more that 50mg was working and they would never officially up the dose so I would end up going months without in the precious 4 months I have left. I feel they have me over a barrol and totally angry and frustrated with it!! Your totally right shelbel, they don't understand how emotionally gruelling this is for us and how a month a dose that us useless just adds to the emotionally draining stress and anxiety. Maybe this is a little OTT but maybe they want us to end up paying for IVF !! who knows. I have scoured the internet and read that although over 16 is 'fine' for prog ideally 'from the true experts' it should be over 50......

Gaaaaarrrrrrrr i cried all day yesterday !! enough is enough !!!! 

love to anyone who has this with their consultant ... it's cruel and twisted...

I don't have a sister to report to. Just the consultant and his secretary.

x x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Jennyren! 
I didn't want to read and not respond.
With ref to your consultant, I do think you should request a one to one consultation again to voice your concern's.
It is very frustrating when you effectively feel you're banging your head on a wall but push the issue..
This is also frustrating cos it's an issue that's so close to your heart and sometime's it feel's that nobody understand's and weirdly it tend's to be the consultant's etc! 
I remember asking one a while ago why I keep miscarrying and she said it just happen's in some people and human's are the hardest of specie's to concieve!!! 
Stick with and stay positive  
Good luck hun..x
Jen.x


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

I would defo keep on at your consultant, I keep on it and I figure one day i will wear them down! lol And if not I may refuse to leave when I go in Jan unless I either get a better dose or some better monitoring! lol More likely tho i will still be this soppy blubbering wreck and wont be able to stand my ground. Keep smiling xx


----------



## cupcake30 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,
I went through the same thing on 50mg clomid for anovulatory IF. I was given 3 months and told to have day 21 progesterone bloods done. My cycle is the reverse of yours; it's very short (21-24 days naturally) and has been lengthened by clomid as the consultant promised. It does sound rather odd that they promised you your cycle would be shorter and mine would be longer!
Anyway. After 3 months I was going mad. My day 21 bloods were in the 20's and our local lab reckons you didnt ovulate unless they were in the 30's. But in any event I was still starting my periods around day 21-24 so it was hardly surprising I had crap progesterone levels at that time! the consultant insisted on continuing 50mg and did say that bloods in the 20's were ok. I had another 3 months of 50mg and spent most of that time worrying myself silly that it would fail because the dose wasnt high enough for me and I would have to do privately funded IVF (my local health board wont pay for ANY ivf at all). I spent months in a tizz; but I did actually start getting progesterones over 50 as I got through month 3-6 of the clomid 50mg. I was really frightened at my followup as I thought we'd be told IVF, but the consultant told me that 6 months of clomid is really just a guideline and some people can have it for longer. I'm now on month 5/6 of 100mg, where my progesterone levels have been in the 75-80range, but still no news; cycles are more regular though like 28days which is something. It didn't start working as well as this until I had been on it for several months.
So - hang in there! By all means ask your consultant questions - I did so and I think you are more than right to ask. I'd have liked to have been on 100mg after 3 months myself but if I had done so back then, I would now be doing IVF and unemployed (work issues). So it's not all bad, your response to clomid should get better the longer you are on it. Good luck! xx


----------



## Pertyshore (Jan 16, 2012)

All I can say ladies is you are lucky to score so high, doctors advised me I ivulations at 0.07 did clomid or 3 cycles and it bumped me to 0.09!! They reuse to put me on higher does than 50mg. I can't get through to my gyno just his secretary an my doctor will not do anything till I have had my hsg on 13/2/12, which is in the basis I have a period. 

Nhs is unbelievable, been trying for over 2 years now! I hope you all find luck soon, it's such an emotional roller coaster for us ladies. I really wish you the best of luck

Xx


----------

